# Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln



## da Poser (5. Juni 2013)

Bisher habe ich künstliche Maden, Mais oder vergleichbares kaum genutzt und wollte daher nach Euren Erfahrungen fragen.  

Nehmt Ihr diese nur für das Feedern oder auch beim Posenfischen? Also bei welchen speziellen Methoden kommen solche Köder bei Euch zum Einsatz? Details wie Haarmontage oder direkt auf dem Haken wären interessant. 

Habt Ihr schon Vor- und Nachteile festgestellt? Gibt es bestimmte Formen oder Farben die sich als besonders fängig herausgestellt haben?  Gebt bitte wenn möglich die genaue Marke bzw. Sorte an damit sich dieser Thread mit vergleichbaren Ergebnissen füllt.  

Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal mit Berkley Bienenmaden beim Methodfeedern rumprobieren und gegebenenfalls Erkenntnisse hier posten.


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Diese so schön auf Anglerneudeutsch genannten Artificial Baits gehören bei mir fest zu Köderpalette. Das Zeug ist wirklich gut, wenn man sie nicht als einen reinen, aber eben künstlichen Köder benutzt. Sie sind quasi die Cocktailkirsche auf dem Eisbecher.

Ich verwende gerne die roten Maden und die großen Zuckmückenlarven von Berkley und die auftreibenden roten Maden von Enterprise Tackle. Letztere vor allem vollständig auch den Hakenschenkel gezogen, um zwei, drei echte Maden etwas zu erleichtern. So spielen sie bei Grundmontagen auffälliger in der Strömung. Genau so wie es auch mit auftreibendem Gummi-Mais geht.

Pur, also ohne einen echten Naturköder mit am Haken, bringen sie wenig bis gar nichts. Da erlebte ich bis jetzt nur einmal die Ausnahme. Am Po bissen auf die Gulp-Zuckis pur nur Brassen, die als Wallerköder viel zu groß waren. Klodeckel an der Light-Feeder machen aber in so einem Fluss auch sehr viel Freude!

Ein Kollege schwört übrigens auch auf den vielgescholtenen Gulp-Wurm. Am Finesserig zieht der damit Barsche, dass einem das Auge feucht wird.

Fazit: Das Zeug ist gut, so lange man es richtig einsetzt und nicht als einen 1:1 Ersatz für die natürlichen Vorbilder sieht, sie plump solo fischt und einfach nur mal eben versenkt. Man muss damit etwas experimentieren. Dann funktionieren sie auch!

Serviervorschlag:




Die Abnehmerin:


----------



## xlxgwx (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Moin,

ich habe mal künstliche Maden (ich glaube von Berkley) beim Feedern am Fluss ausprobiert.
Habe diese direkt am 16 oder 14 Haken angeboten.

Konnte damit zwar ein paar Brassen überlister, war aber nicht wirklich begeistert von den Dingern.

Ich glaube die Maden stehen schon mitlerweile seit 5 Jahren bei mir in der Garage. 

Am besten sind immer noch Naturköder!!!


----------



## Andal (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*



da Poser schrieb:


> Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal mit Berkley Bienenmaden beim Methodfeedern rumprobieren und gegebenenfalls Erkenntnisse hier posten.



Das Ergenis wird sich nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen so zwischen Geht-nicht und könnte-klappen bewegen. Du bietest beim MF den Köder in unmittelbarer Nähe zum Futter an, aber es ist eben nur solo die künstliche Bienenmade, die zudem als aktiv zu führender Köder gedacht ist. Die Komination echter Mais und auftreibender Kunstmais dürfte am MF gefischt deutlich besser abschneiden, als eine einzelne künstliche Bienenmade.


----------



## grubenreiner (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Als Kombi um die Haltbarkeit zu erhöhen habe ich die auch schon gefischt und dass auch mit Erfolg. Gerade bei Dosenmais am Haar ist ein Kunstmaiskorn als Stopper wirklich gut. Auch den Magaligner hatte ich als er neu aufkam ausprobiert, jedoch stand da für mich das Gefummel in keinem Verhältniss zum Ergebniss, das war nämlich nicht signifikant besser.

Was ich jedoch, entgegen einiger Expertenmeinungen, gar nicht mag sind Kunstköder-Single, also nur Kunstmaiskorn oder nur Plastikmade etc.
Sicher wird man damit auch mal fangen, im Endeffekt bleibt es aber doch ein Stück Plastik und wird höchstwahrscheinlich vom Fisch nach kurzem Testen nicht als Nahrung betrachtet.
Daher funktionieren Kunst-Friedfisch-Köder m.M.nach auch am besten bei Methoden wo der Fisch kaum Zeit zum üb erprüfen hat, Bolt Rigs und ähnliches meine ich.

Schlüsselerlebniss war für mich dabei das Öberflächenfischen auf Karpfen/Graskarpfen. Ich war damals viel mit einem Kumpel am Wasser und wir fischten hauptsächlich mit Schwimmbrot, tlw. auch FruitLoops und Hundefutterringe (schwimmend).
Da die Fische recht zögerlich waren aber viel Brut die Köder oft schnell zerlegt hat haben wir Plastikimitate ausprobiert, Schwimmbrot-Imitat von Enterprise Tackle.
Komplett ignoriert worden, sowohl von der Brut als auch von den Karpfen. Selbst gedippt wurde es nicht genommen obwohl ich persönlich aschon aus 1m Abstand keinerlei Unterschied sehen kann.
Seitdem kann ich zu dem Plastikzeugs einfach nicht mehr so viel Vertrauen haben wie zu "richtigen" Ködern


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Gerade zum Köderfischfang nehm ich künstliche Maden. Da reicht dann auch die künstliche und muss nich extra mit Naturködern aufgepeppt werden. 
Sogar nach 20 Köfis sieht die Made noch einigermaßen ansprechend aus.

Um aber Brachsen, Karpfen o.ä. zu überlisten würde ich immer Naturköder vorziehen


----------



## Roy Digerhund (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Ich benutze die roten Kunstmaden von Berkley schon seit Jahren und teilweise retten sie einem den Angeltag. 
Allerdings benutze ich sie auch nur in Kombination mit Naturködern. Rote Kunstmade auf den Schenkel aufgezogen und 2-3 echte im Hakenbogen.
Auftreibende Kunstmaden sind(wie Andal das schon beschrieben hat) sehr gut um den köder auszubalancieren.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Ich benutze auch Kunstmaden und Mais allerdings die weichen von Zammataro . Die von Drennan sind viel zu hard wenn die Fische im Winter vorsichtig beisen merken sie schnell das da was nicht stimmt ! Am besten geeignet sind die Kunstköder fürs Grundangeln auf grosse Distance ! Da ein echter Caster sonst vom Haken fliegt (oder Mais ) . Es Gibt auch einen Bericht von Robin Illner (Browning) der sogar sein Grundblei färbt ( Pink) um einen besseren erfolg beim Angeln zu haben .


----------



## Breamhunter (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Die Berkley-Maden in Rot gehören bei mir auch zum Reportiere.
Eine weiße (natürliche) Made auf den Schenkel dann eine Kunstmade und wieder eine normale beide leicht angesteckt runterhängen lassen.
Habe schon oft beobachtet, daß an der Kunstmade rumgelutscht wurde und die natürlichen Maden noch "ganz" waren.


----------



## Riesenangler (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Ich schwöre auf die künstlichen Maiskörner von Berkley in Rot , und nur in Rot. Also jetzt beim Feedern. Ich verwende sie aber ausschließlich in einer Kombi . Wie schon geschrieben wurde bilden sie das tüpfelchen auf dem I. Ich habe es schon oft erlebt, das wenn ich ohne geangelt hatte die Fische nicht so recht wollten. Die dinger mit auf den Haken und schon gings ab . Hammerbisse und ware Riesen. Da sind dann Bleie von 800gramm im Sommer und im Herbst dann die Plötzen mit 700gramm dann die eher Kleineren.


----------



## Angel-Kai (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Hi

Ich nutze auch ganz oft künstliche Maiskörner beim Karpfenangeln. 1-2 auf der Maiskette am Haar. Dann habe ich noch künstliche Maiskornstopper sprich Boiliestopper. Leider keine Ahnung von was für einer Firma die sind. Die nehme ich dann um Die boilies oben mit einem "Maiskorn" zu verfeinern oder auch um die Maiskette abzuschließen...

Gruß Kai


----------



## Hümpfi (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Die Künstlichen Roten Maden und Zuckis von Berkley sind quasi schon in meiner Sitzkiepe Reingeklebt. Ohne die Teile gehe ich nie ans Wasser. Beim Feedern verwende ich die Kunstlichen Köder immer in Kombination da der Fisch zuviel Zeit zum Überlegen hat. Beim Method Fischen hau ich 1-3 Künstliche Maiskörner ohne Lebendköder oder sonstiges aus Haar. Bevor der Fisch merkt das er auf Gummi beisst ist ehh schon zu Spät für ihn =)

mfg


----------



## Seneca (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Bin günstig an eine 10er Packung Kusntmais gekommen. 

Will ihn am Wochenende zum ersten Mal testen 
Als Köder beim Feedern in einer Kombi mit Made.
Ich verspreche mir davon einen leichten Auftrieb, damit das lange Vorfach nciht im Schlamm versinkt (mache natürlich zusätzelich ein kleines Schrotblei 10 cm vor den Haken).
Macht das Sinn?


----------



## Dxnnxrstxxn (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Ich würde auf jedenfall ein Tönchenwirbel (klein) vor das Vorfach machen damit es nicht zu drall im Vorfach kommt wenn sich der Köder dreht !


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Fische gerne die roten Behr Maden mit echter Made in Holland. Da hält der Dipp ewig dran und sie setzen so einen Duft- und Farbakzent. Künstmaden/-Mais pur nur beim Method Feeder.


----------



## da Poser (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Danke erstmal für die vielen tollen Rückmeldungen.
Bisher habe ich künstliche Köder eigentlich nur als Cocktail im Verbund mit Naturködern genutzt. Sei es um einen zusätzlichen Reiz zu setzen oder wenn Naturköder zu schnell abgezuppelt bzw. ausgelutscht wurden.
Vor Jahren hatte ich mal kleine rote Berkley- Maden solo zum Posenfischen probiert und war enttäuscht worden. Die Bisse hielten sich in Grenzen und meistens liessen die Fische so schnell wieder los, dass man kaum rechtzeitig anschlagen konnte.

Allerdings werde ich dieses Wochenende mal Berkley Kunstbienenmaden beim Methodfeedern im Vergleich zur Naturmaiskette fischen. Ich hoffe das bei den kurzen 8- 10cm Haarvorfächern und Fluchtmontage doch was "hängen" bleibt.


----------



## Fr33 (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

Zum Feedern oder an der Matchrute gehören die berkley Maden (Rot und Gelb) und die Berkley Zuckis zu den Sachen die als erstes ausgepackt werden.

Gibt Tage, da fängst du fast nur, wenn der Fisch nen "Angriffspunkt" hat. Komischerweise fange ich auf die Bunten Teile als Kombi eher die größeren Fische...


----------



## da Poser (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kunstköder beim Friedfischangeln*

So hatte mal in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag mein Glück auf Karpfen probiert. Zwei gleiche Ruten, eine mit Naturmaiskette, die andere mit Berkley Bienenmaden. Die Montage war identisch - 35er Drennan Methodkörbe mit 12lbs FC Haarvorfach (10cm), 6er Gamakatszu Schonhaken und Korum Quickstops. Dazu ein Karpfengrundfutter mit VDE Bigfish aromatisiert relativ nass angemacht. 
 An der Rute mit Bienenmaden ging nichts. Auf Maiskette habe ich drei Karpfen gefangen. 
 Einmal ist zwar keinmal, dennoch war ich etwas enttäuscht von den Solo- Kunstmaden.


----------

